# mini nubian bred with nigerian dwarf?



## jerryslady0204 (Apr 8, 2015)

what would you call it if you need a mini Nubian with A Nigerian Dwarf? hlala:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First generation. If that is what you are talking about.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Mm, I think it would just be a cross breed, 3/4 Nigerian, 1/4 Nubian. Because first generation (F1) breeding would refer to breeding one mini-Nubian to another, would it not? Which is not the case here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. First generation includes breeding to a Nigerian. We don't know what generation her mini is.


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

F1
I've got a mini alpine buck that is 75% Nigerian that I use on my standard alpine does for high % alpine F1's.
The generation is always one up from what ever the lowest parents is. So offspring from an F1 that was bred back to a full blood is still an F1. Or if you breed a F1 to and F4 that offspring is an F2.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Taking any generation of mini-nubian back to its roots (Whether is be a nubian or nigerian) will result in an F1 (first generation) mini-nubian. 

Just remember that bringing in too much nigerian can decrease milk production and bring in unwanted characteristics. If your not worried about breed characteristics or more milk production in a smaller goat then it doesn't really matter.


----------

